# Freebox Mac et Pc en filiaire Ethernet Comment faire ??



## Sombreombre (4 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai un peu honte mais le wifi me fais peur...les ondes ,le cancer de la prostate, les dereglements hormonaux tout ca.
Donc voila j'ai mon powerbook titanium g4 brancher en Ethernet sur ma Freebox.Depuis peu j'ai un PC configurer lui aussi pour l'Ethernet.
Et depuis une semaine je partage assez primitivement ma connexion : un coup je debranche le cable ethernet du titanium, un coup je branche le cable ethernet du Pc....moderne quoi.
Bon je suis contre le Wifi. comment brancher en simultanée mes deux ordis mac et pc sur l'unique pour ethernet de la freebox?
existe il une sorte de ..."multiprise" ethernet.
J'aimerai une solution simple et pas trop technique.je suis nul pour ca.Ou alrs avec des explication mega clair. 

Oh on oublie Air tunes je suis fauché !

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Al_Copett (4 Avril 2006)

Ta multiprise s'appelle un  hub, avec 4 prises réseau t'en a pour 20 Euros ou un peu plus, pour un routeur avec 4 prises réseau et un  firewall (pare-feu) pour un petit 50 Euros. Vérifie qu'il n'y a pas déjà un firewall (pare-feu)  dans  ta Freebox ou un autre dispositif qui y ressemble. Je ne connais pas la Freebox.


----------



## Al_Copett (4 Avril 2006)

Ha, j'oubliais. Il te faudra des câbles réseau droits au cas où tu utiliserais des câbles croisés avec ta Freebox.


----------



## Sombreombre (5 Avril 2006)

Merci pour le renseignement. 
Donc c'est simple : Je branche ma "multiprise" ethernet ,mon Hub quoi.Ett je relie le mac et le pc via des cables droits.
???
Ca a l'air trop simple. 

Bon Ben merci.


----------



## thieba (7 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,

Moi aussi j'ai une freebox, elle fait pare-feu, c'est sur.

Je viens de recevoir cette freebox et je voudrais avoir deux compléments d'information par rapport aux messages précédants.

Faut-il un switch ou un hub pour partager la seule prise ethernet de la freebox entre 2 ordinateurs ?

Avant, j'utilisai un cable ethernet croisé, il fait 10 metres de long, traverse un mur etc. Comment faire pour le réutiliser ?

Merci d'avance à ceux qui savent et qui partagent.


----------



## stefdefrejus (8 Avril 2006)

Bon petit topo sur les réseaux.

Dans sa version "standard" la Freebox n'attribue qu'une seule adresse Ip de type public (ex : 82.232.xxx.xxx). Le problème, si vous branchez un hub , est qu'elle va vouloir FORCEMENT attribuer cette adresse aux deux machines ... or, deux ordinateurs ne peuvent avoir la même adresse, sinon les données ne vont pas savoir ou aller.

Depuis sa version 3 (celle qui affiche l'heure), la Freebox peut être configurée en mode "routeur". A partir du moment où vous voulez partager la connexion, activer cette option est OBLIGATOIRE. Pour cela, il faut vous rendre dans votre console de gestion, puis "Activer les foctions routeurs de la Freebox". Laissez au début les valeurs par défaut.

Pour les utilisateurs P2P, MSN ou assimilés, Freeplayer... il faudra ouvrir certains ports spécifiques, de façon à ce que la Freebox ne bloque pas le trafic (elle laisse a priori ouverts les ports par défaut pour le web et le mail)

Une fois la Freebox configurée, il suffit de brancher le switch (je préfère les switchs au hubs pour des questions de performances)... et ça marche.

Stef.


----------

